# İSTANBULove



## bee73 (Jul 14, 2007)

I didn't know Istanbul was so gorgeous! No I definately want to visit it one day! A lot of Dutch people go to Turkey, but mostly for sun holidays, which isn't really my cup of tea! But Istanbul will definately be on my to-do list from now on!!!!! Thank you for the pictures!!!!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

bee73 said:


> I didn't know Istanbul was so gorgeous! No I definately want to visit it one day! A lot of Dutch people go to Turkey, but mostly for sun holidays, which isn't really my cup of tea! But Istanbul will definately be on my to-do list from now on!!!!! Thank you for the pictures!!!!


hey np 
im realy glad to hear it thnks

i hope one day u visit İstanbul


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't like it.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

uA_TAGA said:


>


everyone fall in love with them but u dont like it...no problem


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice pictures...but I have seen too much of the other Istanbul to fall in love with it. 
Do you guys allow me to share some pics I have seen from Around Istanbul on this thread?


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

[Gioяgos];14278338 said:


> Nice pictures...but I have seen too much of the other Istanbul to fall in love with it.
> Do you guys allow me to share some pics I have seen from Around Istanbul on this thread?


yep pls share them here  (i hope they're good  )


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

One thing I love about Istanbul is the contrast...

*REMOVED IMAGES* 

Seriously though, I really like Istanbul. Even though these pics are really off putting as they are from the city itself...It has some character. These are the nice pictures I have...do you want me to post more? 
:cheers:

I only posted because you told me to share them!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

edit


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ sorry, but you went into Giorgos' Athens thread and caused trouble. You have no-one but yourself to blame.

Giorgos, hopefully he got the message, better to edit those pics now...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I told you time and time again not to spoil our photo threads but you continued to do so. So I asked you if you wanted me to post some pictures and you agreed. 

Now as per your Private Message to me begging to delete the photos, I will do it when you apologize.
Sorry but play with fire and you will get burnt.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

edit


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I do not hate Turkey! I really like it. 
You were trolling in our Athens thread and because no one punished you, I took matters into my own hands. 

Now, I will remove them when you apologise.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

i hope everyone enjoy in ISTANBULove


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

those photos taken by me yesterday. 

ortakaöy


















Taksim



























Beşiktaş


















Kadıköy



























Metrocity Shoppingmall









Akmerkez











Cevahir European biggest world second big shopping mall


















Kanyon


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

hey emre nice photos...

thnks 4ur sharing


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

u are wellcome ua-taga


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

hey do u have GS island photos?


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*GALATASARAY ISLAND*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

beautiful Turkey
It change


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

more from galatasaray island (su ada)


----------



## **Barman_boy** (Dec 1, 2006)

some day i`ll go to turkey,,it`s so interesting!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

DU999 said:


> more from galatasaray island (su ada)


hey DU999 thnks very much cos ur gs ıslands photos are amazing ...

thnks 4 ur shairing


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

uA_TAGA said:


> hey DU999 thnks very much cos ur gs ıslands photos are amazing ...
> 
> thnks 4 ur shairing


Oh that are not my pictures
just check the homepage of the island and you see more.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

It's not galatasaray island anymore, didn't they sell it?


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Kafkas said:


> It's not galatasaray island anymore, didn't they sell it?


just had been rent (400 thousnd euro for 3 years ) ... and its name is still GALATASARAY ISLAND


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

uA_TAGA said:


> just had been rent (400 thousnd euro for 3 years ) ... and its name is still GALATASARAY ISLAND


are you sure? Isnt it su ada the homepage says su ada


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

DU999 said:


> are you sure? Isnt it su ada the homepage says su ada


i dont care what homepage says im kidding
cos there's still GALATASARAY logo


----------



## erci79 (Apr 23, 2006)

400.000€? galatasaray doesn't know how to invest.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

erci79 said:


> 400.000€? galatasaray doesn't know how to invest.


hey i think i've mistake cos it would be 4mil euro


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

nice cover from Timeout Istanbul


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Time out .. good magazine )


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Ibrahim Göksungur and Ugurhan Betin


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

a geat city with a lot of twin towers 
the city planners must be fans of twin towers


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Very impressive and interesting. I really want to go there and take many photos!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Yea take many photoskay:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks like a combination of an American city and an Asian city - with a muslim style... very very interesting!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

^^
Whats muslim style? There is nothing such Muslim style. Islam is the religion and Muslim is the people who follow the religion. Dont streotype.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess he meant occidental and oriental in one city. The way of how he expressed it was wrong.


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think it's stereotyping, I think he is referring to the mosques and minarets. When you see Muslim religious buildings, it's a clear sign that the city is in a predominantly Muslim country. The same way as when you see belltowers and churches, you know it's a Christian country.
Again, I have unfortunately not been there yet, but from the countless photos I've seen, I agree with Deanb that it looks like a (very spectacular) combination. The area around the bridge seems very similar to San Fransisco - but in fact it's the other way around, SF looks like Istanbul (don't forget, they called it "Golden Gate" over there, because of its similarity to Golden Horn!). The skyscrapers look very American, but they could be Asian, too. I suppose that's why they call it "international style". The middle eastern element is given obviously by the mosques. But I think in this discussion we forgot a very important part of the mix: the European one. From monuments dating back to the Byzantine Empire to fabulous buildings built in the 19th and early 20th century, it seems to me that Istanbul has clearly an important place in European architecture.


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

One of the beautifull cities in the world!
lots of things to do and to see!


----------

